# Maggie's first groom



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I did Maggie's first full groom today. Apart from the top of her head which was quite shaggy, there isn't much difference. I only took off 1/4 inch as I still wanted her long. I was going more for a good experience for her than a shorter cut. The pic with the pink toy is the before ones.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Notice that she is on her pink blankie hand knit by grandma and not even one nibble or pulled tread.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks gorgeous, if that were Ralph... Or ruby, that beautifully lovingly hand knitted blankie would once again be a ball of wool!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks lovely, thats what I did, very gently bit by bit he got shorter but has never had a drastic 'makeover'!


----------

